# Warriors of chaos army 3000points-ish £170 plus postage



## mikef350 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi all

I have decided to sell the army now,as you can see in the pics some models have paint already on them,i can assure you that its a very little amount and would take a spray over or just paint straight on top of it.Most the models have dust on them so will need a clean and all the models are based with sand.

What you get is

new built nurgle lord on daemonic mount
new built nurgle champ
new built nurgle sorcereer
new built nurgle chaos lord
exalted hero
exalted hero
new built sigvald
lord on horse
2 wizards
25 knights 5 have sheilds missing
19 marauder horsemen
64 warriors
army book
x4 brand new on sprue nurgle mutated arms and heads converstions which will convert 25 models.

Id like £170 plus postage


----------



## deathnote (Jul 19, 2010)

would you be willing to: a)break down the army or b)trade


----------



## mikef350 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi mate

i may be willing to trade army for army but it would have to be a 40k marine army


----------



## deathnote (Jul 19, 2010)

and what about breaking it down ?


----------



## mikef350 (Apr 2, 2011)

depends what's on offer mate


----------

